# My new, beautiful and first betta!



## Miss Em (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi all...

I randomly went into a pet shop today with a friend and we both ended up coming out with bettas! And I must admit...I am a little bit smitten!!
He is my first betta...and also my first fish ever!

I have called him Scarlet Pimpernell..or Scarlet for short...partly because of his beautiful colour and also from the play of the same name!!


Ps. Im sorry my pics are a bit blurry..I hope to get some better ones of him soon!

Pps. All his tank stuff is coming tomorrow..so I can wait to make him a pretty home!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful Betta!! Welcome to the FishForum. Everyone is very helpful here, so don't be afraid to ask questions!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Scarlet is very pretty!!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a pretty Betta from what I can see. Can't wait to see your updated pics! 

~TPF


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Pretty red veil tail!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Wow Scarlet is beautiful! My lps or lfs never have bright/deep red bettas...they are alway pale reds....I wish they had some.


----------



## Miss Em (Jul 19, 2009)

oooh thank you for letting me know he is a veil tail...I am so uneducated when it comes to bettas!I was wondering what he was!

He is a funny little thing..everytime I try and take a pic of him he flares up and shows off!


----------



## Miss Em (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh! By the way..he has started making a nest. 

Does that mean he is happy? Or just natural instinct?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would say both.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Love his coloring. Very pretty


----------



## Nicknac44 (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful Betta! My red Betta is still on the comeback from the fishstore and he dosent look anything like Scarlet!


----------

